# False positives



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello, please can I join you all on here? Please advise on my current quandry. I had a FET on 17th June when 2 lovely embryos were transferred. My preg test date is this wknd but I've been too excited/nervous/anxious so did x 2 First Response HPTs. Both were BFPs and we were elated after 2 years of BFNs but I just spoke to a nurse at St Marys who said Buserelin can cause false positives! I haven't had any for 11 days, is it likely that my result was wrong?

Please help, I'm going out of my mind.   

Thank you, Laura xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

It is possible to get a positive because of the drugs.  I tested early and then tested daily up till test day. As in theory the HPT line should start to fade if the positive is drug related (as the drug leaves your system) or get darker if you are pregnant because you body is producing more hormones to be detected. I still didn't believe I was pregnant till test day even though I could see the change in the clarity of the line! But it gave me more hope and I felt as though I could prepare better for a negative. Remember though that if you use morning wee one day and afternoon the next then morning one is more concentrated so best stick to testing in the morning.


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for your resonse hon. Does that include Buserelin? I heard HCG can cause false positives&tge hospital said B can too. It's really worrying isn't it? My hopes are already high now!

Are you pregnant? Xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I have only heard of HCG affecting it, but I would assume the nurses know best... (although not always!)
Yes I'm nearly 19 weeks now.


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Awe congrats love, you must be thrilled to bits. Good luck with everything. 

I'll have to gang on until Sun. This week will draaaaaag. I'll keep you posted. 

Cheers darling xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I don't see how Buserilin can cause false positives- as it isn't HCG and that is the only thing preg tests measure- the trigger shot is HCG that's why that can cause false positives, 

Personally I think the nurse is wrong, 

Good luck for testing again! 

Livity x


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Livity. You through me a life line there, I was having a sobbing moment. I'm an emotional wreck. I swear I wouldn't wish this 2ww on my worst enemy!

Thanks so much. I wonder if anyone else tests as early as me. I'm so impatient!

Xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

laura have you tested again hunny?  hcg shot would be pregnyl, did you have hcg shot sweetie?


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey shortie (cute name!) no I had a FET so the meds I'm on are oestrogen tabs, progesterone bum bullets and I was injecting buserelin until 2 wks ago. I think this 2ww is ridiculous with all the early respose kits out there now, how can they expect us to wait so long without testing?!  I'm a big Zita West fan and in her book, she says on days 8-11 of the 2ww she doesn't know any woman who doesn't test! I'm with her!

I've not done another test yet, I'm so nervous. It really is painful isn't it?!

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Surely if you stopped taking Bureslin 11 days before youtested it would have been out of your system anyway??

I have to agree with livity K ...... I think the nurse was talking from her bottom !!! :lol:


----------



## rita1518 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dear Laura,

Buselerin will not give u any false positives. It just sends signal to the brain to stop producing any hormones to stop ovaries from making/ maturing follicles. It doesnt produce any HCG and we dont have any HCG in our body so I am sureur result is positive.

Your blood test will confirm rest of the things so don't worry and relax.

Rita XX


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

You're all so sweet, I really hope you're right! I'm back at work now and I can't concentrate on anything. Does anyone else have the same problem? I keep staring into space thinking about babies and periods! 

I need to RELAX! 

Thanks ladies, I'm so nervous to test again now!

Good luck and love to you all xxx


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Laurafitz - know what you mean about not being able to concentrate on anything.  I have been spending a ridiculous amount of time on FF catching up with everyones stories so far!  
Sound like it may be good news for you!!  Wishing you lots of positive energy      for the weekend
mud
x


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Mud. I'm on here all the time now too - more than ******** and that's saying something!

I read your signature and am so sorry for what you must have been through. Congrats on being PUPO,your transfer was the day after mine. When do you test?  I'm sure you're really excited. How are you coping with the 2ww? Hope it flies for you. 

Big hug xxx


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

heh laurfitz

my OTD is Friday.    Am very nervous and wishing the time away but on the other hand i don't really want to know.  You know the general ups and downs! of fertility treatment!  

I had to take hCG jab post transfer so have been advised to avoid the HPT this time as that really could give a false positive but am finding the wait really hard this time really is lasting forever

love and babydust

mud
x


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm with you there sister. This week has dragged like a wet carpet over barbed wire! But just think, tomorrow you will be able to say you're testing tomorrow! If you haven't come on yet, it's looking good for you isn't it? Any symptoms? 

Xxx


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

no symptons unfort but  am on so many drugs with time any symptons I do have could be caused by that.  They also delay AF so can't take any positives from that.    Well obviously better sign than if I was bleeding but you know what I mean. 

Sorry am going through the negative stage at the mo.  Saw three magpies this morning though which really cheered me up.


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Its another BFP for me!!! I'm supposed to wait until Sum but it's been 2 weeks now so we're optimistic!

Thanks so much for your support. 

Don't worry mud, only one more day to go. I've had no symptoms either, so it could happen for both of us. Let us know won't you? Best of luck chick xxx


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic new laurafitz!!!!! congrats!!!

that has really cheered me up this morning. Will let you know my results tomorrow (gulp!)


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

You will be fine hon, have a really carbohydrate packed supper and get a good nights sleep (if you can!) I bet you're up at 5 like I was! 

Best of luck and love xxx


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

it's a bfn for me this time am as you can imagine very sad at the moment.

next time will be our time


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Aw I'm so sorry that's terrible. Nothing anyone can say will make it any easier, just take your rime and get in touch if you need to talk. 

Big hug honey xxx


----------

